# Lamenters Librarian



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

This was going to be an Imperial Fist but with all the talk of Badab from BOLS I'm now doing a Lamenters army. This is my HQ for a 1000 point list.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Love the sword. The base is unusual, I'm a bit undecided on it...


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a pretty well painted model. For the base, you can argue that the ground is soaked with blood. + rep from me dude.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

TheKingElessar said:


> Love the sword. The base is unusual, I'm a bit undecided on it...


It is sort of an experiment as I was talking to one of the BOLS artist for the new mini dex they are doing for the Badab War and because there isn't any fluff describing Badab they have based the it on this google search image.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, well I can now see what you were going for (ignoring the fact that 90% of the Badab War was space battles ) but I think perhaps a more fluid look overall? What you have is more like Mars, dusty and dry, whereas that pic features a waterfall! :laugh: A bit more of a sheen would make a world (yeah, pun intended) of difference. IMO.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Perhaps the name of the wash, Badab Black would give some kind of inclination of the conditions of the planet. I like what you've done, but since you're going for a wet look (judging by your picture here) I'd work the feet a bit more to blend it into the terrain more and dirty him up. That ground looks wet and dirty man!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks good .

I quite like the look of the base, contrasts to the model making it stand out :victory:


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

That's what I call a propper sword k:

About the base I think the same as HorusReborn.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice librarian bud! Really like what you've done. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You doing an army of Lamenters? Ouch, good luck on those checks!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice i love the check design and your gold is very nicely done it has a rustic look to it rather than the usual bling type lol. Keep it up  

+rep


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I've added the chapter badge on the knee pad as well as try to make the base look wet.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Base is a big improvement, nice job!


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

First thought I had with the original base was "Bloody ground," now, it's "Damn bloody ground." Looks badass.


----------

